# Please, advice asked.



## Jack56 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dear all. I've got eight images left from my last holiday. I've processed a lot and now I'm fed up with it I can't decide which one to keep. I only want to keep .... real keepers. But I stared that long at them, that I can't make my mind up. Is there one of these images which one you would keep or are all of them ready for the bin? Thank you for reading my question.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Jack! 

Of course it's all about taste here.

In my personal opinion I think all of them to be really good. 
I favor for 2, 6, 7 and 8 with #3 falling a little bit behind.
I would also keep the gannet pics. 

So maybe only #1 and #3 would be on my erase list.

Please take some time, put the pictures away, wait a week or longer and then decide again.

I hope I could help a little bit.


----------



## zim (Oct 7, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Please take some time, put the pictures away, wait a week or longer and then decide again.



+1 on that, personally I'm not fussed about #1, not really my cup of tea although I see why you took it. I like the rest. 
They are so diverse, I don't see how you could say one is better than another. So they are all keepers to me.

Regards


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 7, 2015)

Greetings Jack 

What I do in situations like these is that I keep all images if I'm 50/50 on whether they are good enough or not.

Those I do like, I process them completely and save to a specific folder. 

For images I'm not quite sure about, I would keep the RAW files to process on a rainy day or when my processing skills have improved.

Bottomline, do not discard a potentially decent/good image based on your current mindset and regret it later.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi, there! I think you have a nice set of pictures here. If you're undecided, though, I agree with putting them aside for a while. When I do that, eventually the keepers pop out for me. It's all a matter of taste, of course, as has been said. I like the idea behind number one. However, I'd tend to want to concentrate on the patterns in the stone rather than the stone itself with all its angles, so I'd crop out the right side of the picture. I'd preferably use a macro or close-focusing lens to avoid cropping. Just my view.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Please take some time, put the pictures away, wait a week or longer and then decide again.



I think that is your answer. Only you can determine what is or is not a keeper for your use.

Why would you care what people on a internet forum would think? They are your photographs, for your purposes. Really, only you can, and in my opinion, should, make.


" I only want to keep .... real keepers" Maybe the answer is, after waiting a bit, is that you keep all eight.

You may find that over the years, what you personally may feel is a "real keeper" (what ever that means) may change. 

If there is that much doubt, keep it. 

What is the risk of keeping something you shouldn't vice not keeping something you should? Especially when storage is so inexpensive these days.


----------

